# Aircel charging to talk to customer care!



## techani (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes Aircel is charging to talk to their customer care. i found out this today morning while calling them. The ivrs is free but once u try to talk to their cc rep they are clearly mentioning about the charges. The charge is 50p for 3min.

But isnt the cc part of the service? Or are the companies starting to categorize them as vas?

I guess we should strongly protest this like it was done for the Airtel Fair-Use Policy.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2010)

Dunno......Even Vodafone is doing the same.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 27, 2010)

This should be protested on a large scale.
Not only Airtel & Vodafone but even Loop Mobile have started to charge for the CC. I don't call CC anytime as most of them don't help either as they are bunch of ignorant & ill-informed lot but still I feel this should be protested.

How can we go about doing it?


----------



## Coool (Mar 29, 2010)

This sucks! Does airtel also charging?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Who cares.. most of them are noobs anyway(no offense).


----------



## din (Mar 29, 2010)

Airtel started that. This really sux  50 ps for first 3 mins, and it will change after 3 mins.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2010)

I think it only bothers the people who will will phone call center even if they are going to pee or for the people.. who will be facing one problem a day or for the peoples in who's life a half rupee matters most.

Ok, even if they are charging.. does we really care if our big and frustrating problem is solved at the cost of a rupee ? Even then.. why paying for a thing which we deserve at a free cost!!! God.. this is getting on to my butt now...!!!!

We can accept this at few conditions..

1) We should receive rs 0.50. When we receive a promotional call form the provider or when we receive a integrated promotional service message like checking balance.

2) We should get our 0.50 back if our problem is not solved.

3) most important thing is...The Customer Care executive should be a chick and hot too.(She should not be a noob who says to clear my cache memory when i tell her that i am unable to connect to GPRS.)


----------



## krates (Mar 30, 2010)

I know why they are doing it because some of the Stupid people try to mess up with the customer care guys for fun.. abusing and doing all sort of stuff with them when it is free it doesn't matter but when you have to pay it does ...


----------

